# Prayers needed



## Chestnut (Dec 29, 2011)

we lost my wife's youngest brother  ,, my bro -in law 
 Glenn Rawlins ,,   Tuesday from a heart attack ,  he lived and grow -up  in Snellville , and will be missed ,, pray for his mom and dad        
 thanks  chestnut


----------



## carver (Dec 29, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 30, 2011)

prayer sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your brother-in-law.  Prayers sent for his family and friends.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 3, 2012)

I am sorry about the loss of your Brother in Law. My Prayers are added.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 3, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 3, 2012)

Praying for this family in their time of loss........................


----------



## Melissa (Jan 7, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Jan 9, 2012)

our prayers are sent


----------



## love the woods (Jan 9, 2012)

prayers sent for peace, and understanding.


----------

